# Conocer ohms de parlantes



## andriux (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola, tengo unos parlantes y quería saber si hay alguna forma de saber de cuantos ohms son, ya que atrás del parlante no dice nada. 
Si alguien puede ayudarme seria de gran ayuda!!!!!
Saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 7, 2007)

pues puedes medirlos con un multimetro


----------



## andriux (Abr 16, 2009)

Ninguna otra respuesta?


----------



## Christian B (Abr 16, 2009)

Conectalo en serie con una resistencia de 4 ohm e inyectale una onda  de 1 Khz de 1 o 2 V pp(en lo posible senoidal) y medí las caidas de tensión. Probá con una de 6 y con 8 ohm.
Cuando las tensiones sean =, las resistencias deberían serlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2009)

andriux dijo:
			
		

> Ninguna otra respuesta?


    

No sé cual otra respuesta esperás, a menos que te digan como relevar toda la curva de impedancia en función de la frecuencia...y hay un hilo por ahí que habla de eso.
Lo que te dice gastonsj es correcto, y si queres otro tipo de medición vas a tener que explicar que es lo que quieres obtener...

Saludos!


----------



## pablovera2008 (Abr 16, 2009)

Primero, lo que queres averiguar se llama "Impedancia". Segundo, pone un tester entre los terminales del parlante (obviamente, pone el tester sobre el simbolito de OHM). Esto te va a tirar la impedancia nominal del parlante, que es la que se mide a 1000 Hz, la que te da el fabricante. La impedancia, como dijeron por ahi, va cambiando en funcion de la frecuencia. Esto te va a dar un valor. Por ejemplo, si el parlante tiene una impedancia de 8 Ohms, por ahi te tire un poco menos, 5 o 6 Ohms... ahi vas a saber que el parlante es de 8 y no de 4 por ejemplo. Si te da menos que eso, es de 4. No es lo mejor pero sirve para no quemarlo al conectarlo a algun amplificador... en teoria.

Un saludo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 16, 2009)

Me voy a poner exquisito.



			
				pablovera2008 dijo:
			
		

> Esto te va a tirar la impedancia nominal del parlante, que es la que se mide a 1000 Hz, la que te da el fabricante.


NO, al conectar directamente el multímetro (en ohmiaje) al altavoz estarás midiendo la resistencia del parlante, mas NO ninguna impedancia. O si lo prefieres estarás midiendo impedancia a 0Hz (sarcasmo) 



			
				pablovera2008 dijo:
			
		

> No es lo mejor pero sirve para no quemarlo al conectarlo a algun amplificador... en teoria.


Créeme que lo mas probable es que quemes primero el amplificador que la corneta!



			
				pablovera2008 dijo:
			
		

> La impedancia, como dijeron por ahi, va cambiando en funcion de la frecuencia. Esto te va a dar un valor. Por ejemplo, si el parlante tiene una impedancia de 8 Ohms, por ahi te tire un poco menos, 5 o 6 Ohms... ahi vas a saber que el parlante es de 8 y no de 4 por ejemplo.


Con esto es en lo que mas estoy de acuerdo con vos.

PD: Cabe acotar que entendí perfectamente todo lo que escribiste, pero quise hacerte unas correcciones, por como escribí arriba, para ponerme exquisito!


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 23, 2009)

El ohmetro del tester NO es una forma correcta de medir la impedancia del parlante, porque estarias midiendo la resistencia del alambre. Chequea este link, encontraras cosas interesantes sobre audio:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html

O tambien puedes usar el programa *JustMLS*, para que compruebes las caracteristicas electricas; de parlantes y bafles, usando su computador:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=24050


----------



## pablovera2008 (Abr 23, 2009)

No es la forma correcta, pero te da un valor aproximado. Tampoco esta tan mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2009)

man05drake dijo:
			
		

> El ohmetro del tester *NO* es una forma correcta de medir la impedancia del parlante, porque estarias midiendo la resistencia del alambre. Chequea este link, encontraras cosas interesantes sobre audio:
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html



Puede que no sea la forma correcta, pero es simple y directa y es un parámetro importante en los cálculos de T/S, así que tan mala no debe ser...

Ya que lo que vos dices que hay que medir es la impedancia, yo te pregunto: a que frecuencia la mido y que gano midiéndola a esa frecuencia? Por eso puse al principio, que si quería detalle, tenía que relevar la curva completa de impedancia vs. frecuencia, por que la medición a 1 KHz, puede que sea un especificación de fábrica, pero es completamente inútil para fines prácticos.

Otros dirán...Oh!..entonces la mido a la frecuencia de corte del crossover. Y le diré que deje de hablar bolazos, por que calcular el crossover con la impedancia a esa frecuencia es totalmente ridículo, por que fuera de esa frecuencia los cambios de impedancia son grandes y no vas a tener una frecuencia de corte definida y estable. Lo que hay que hacer es planchar la curva de respuesta en frecuencia con algo muy parecido (bah, igual) a una red de zobel para lograr impedancia constante sobre todo el rango de frecuencia (excepto resonancia) del parlante.
Y cuando plancho la curva, que valor de impedancia constante me queda?...oh!!!! *uno muy parecido a la resistencia del bobinado en corriente contínua.*

Así que mejor que mida la resistencia del parlante antes que hacer tantos experimentos sofisticados para llegar a algo que tiene valor en un solo punto de la curva...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2009)

parece ser que agobiaron al dueño del tema y se fue...

la tenia facil con el multimetro, al menos que quisiera trazar toda la curva de Impendancia Vs Frec.

la resistencia del parlante en DC es solo para darse una referencia de la impendancia de este.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

El habló de ohms, no de impedancia ni naa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El habló de ohms, no de impedancia ni naa.



       

Y que tiene en el eje Y la curva de impedancia vs. frecuencia       

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2009)

les hago una pregunta:

cuando alguno de uds. va a verificar un parlante, si esta bien o no , si se quemo, si tiene diarrea, si es de 4 ohms o de 8 ohms o lo que sea.

usan otro metodo que no sea el tester ?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En todo caso, si hay varios tipos de "ohms", debería especificar cual de ellos quiere obtener. Para decirlo de otra manera, cual parámetro quiere conocer en ohms.
Un ejemplo de pregunta similar sería: "Quiero conocer los centímetros de un rectángulo." La respuesta sería: "Que medida del rectángulo querés conocer en centímetros? El ancho, o el largo?"


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2009)

andriux dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo unos parlantes y quería saber si hay alguna forma de saber de cuantos ohms son, ya que atrás del parlante no dice nada.
> Si alguien puede ayudarme seria de gran ayuda!
> Saludos y gracias!!!



y la pregunta fue clara.
y la mia tambien :

les hago una pregunta: 

cuando alguno de uds. va a verificar un parlante, si esta bien o no , si se quemo, si tiene diarrea, si es de 4 ohms o de 8 ohms o lo que sea. 

usan otro metodo que no sea el tester ?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2009)

a ver , hay algo que no comprendo ni a palos, sabran disculpar que el tema de milihenrys no suelo trabajarlo para nada de nada.

a mi , toda mi vida cuando medi un parlante lo medi con el tester, asi lo hice yo desde hace 25 años, y toda la gente que conozco.
y un parlante de 8 ohms me dio siempre "unos " 8 ohms , y uno de 4 me dio 4 ...............nunca me dio nada raro por lo que no me puse a investigar nada.

ahora bien , si tomo la formula de  XL = WL  = 2 * pi * F * L 

veo que F o sea la frecuencia tiene una omportancia bastante fuerte en la ecuacion, dejo de lado 2 y PI las cuales son constantes.
me queda en duda L........supongo que es constante, no ? 
no suelo usar L pero creo que es una caracteristica de la bobina, como su hermando de enfrente un C . tienen un valor fijo, no varia con la frecuencia.
si es asi entonces supongo que L = cte.

entonces nos queda :

impedancia de el parlante = cte * Frecuencia.

aqui veo que si la frecuencia es el doble la impedancia sera el doble.
si la frecuencia es 10 veces mayor la impedancia sera 10 veces mayor.

en funcion de esto y si tengo que suponer que "la impedancia" de un parlante es para 1 Khz y en uno comun sera de 8 ohms.
para 500 hz sera 4 ohms
para 100 hz sera de 0,8 ohms 

para cc o sea usando el tester sera solo la R. del alambre.

no se, varia mucho la cosa con la frecuencia .
y siempre que medi un parlante que decia atras 8 ohms lo medi con el tester y me daba 8 ohms, si me dicen que por "la impedancia" varia " un poquitin " estan discutiendo al pedo.
si me dicen que vaia un monton entonces por alguna razon jamas vi esos datos en un parlante.

se que no me he dedicado a audio profesional ni nada parecido, lo que un eelectronico se cruza simplemente por lo s años.

por eso les consulto, no me da mucha logica eso.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 27, 2009)

Pues a mi jamas me ha pasado que al medir un parlante de 8ohm me dé exactamente 8ohm en el tester. 

Por ejemplo siempre me ha dado algo así entre 6ohm y 7.5ohm.

Lo que si he notado que el tester como que no funciona al medir parlantes doble bobina. Una vez medí uno que tuve  a la mano y oscilaba. Era doble bobina 2ohm y estaba puesto en serie cada bobina y debía marcar 4ohm. El tester oscilaba dando 2.6ohm 5ohm 4.3ohm y así cambiaba no se por cual razón (el parlante no estaba conectado a nada, solo al tester en ohmiaje)


----------



## Cacho (Abr 27, 2009)

Fernando, la cuenta es correcta, pero el modelo de parlante está incompleto.
Esta es una aproximación más real a un parlante: 






El artículo de donde viene está en la página de Rod Elliott, y este es el link.
Como verás, en continua la resistencia que se mide es sólo la de 6Ω2 (como suele pasar en los parlantes de 8Ω), pero al aplicarle alterna entran en juego las bobinas, el condensador y la resistencia de 44Ω. Ahí se pone fea la cosa.


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2009)

gracias cacho , por eso preguntaba.

la "onda" de la pregunta inicial se ve con solo leerlo.
tambien se le podria preguntar a quien lo inicio.

pero bueno, por las dudas cambio las cosas a ver si nos entendemos:
alguno que haya tenido experiencia con parlantes sin irnos a los extremos de altisima fidelidad.

les hago estas preguntas y segun las respuestas vemos:

1 --- cuantos de uds. tienen un generador de onda (senoidal?) de 1 Khz + instrumento de medicion para esa frecuencia.

2 --- cual es el error o mas bien la diferencia entre el valor final de impedancia para 1 Khz comparado con el de la impedancia en CC. (ya me respondiste cacho) .

3 --- se da (mucho ,poquito o nada) que tenga un parlante que a simple vista se vea 10 puntos y si lo mido con el tester me de bien , pero tenga "algo raro" que solo se detecte con el medidor de impedancias de 1 Khz . ?

4 -- es o no es valida la medicion "por comparacion" o sea :
agarro un parlante similar nuevo  , lo mido con el tester comun y veo el valor, luego mido el dudoso y comparo.

EDIT: dejense de dar vueltas al cuete  !
vieron el enlace de cacho , la figura 1 ?
dejense de inchar che .................


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2009)

pero, pregunto yo, y esw qu een esto si que no se.

un voltimetro de alterna es para 50hz senoidal.

como se comporta con 400 a 1000 Hz y cuadrada?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 27, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> 1 --- cuantos de uds. tienen un generador de onda (senoidal?) de 1 Khz + instrumento de medicion para esa frecuencia.
> 
> 3 --- se da (mucho ,poquito o nada) que tenga un parlante que a simple vista se vea 10 puntos y si lo mido con el tester me de bien , pero tenga "algo raro" que solo se detecte con el medidor de impedancias de 1 Khz . ?
> 
> ...



Con respecto al generador... Técnicamente tengo uno. Un amigo te lo puede mostrar. No sé si se entiende.

Lo que planteás en el punto 3 se contesta con el mismo primer gráfico






¿Y si la frecuencia de resonancia estuviera en 1kHz? 
Como el tester mide la resistencia (supongamos 7Ω) en continua, si el parlante es una porquería y tiene una combinación de inductancias y capacitancias determinada, podés encontrarte con respuestas que no siguen curvas tan lindas como la del gráfico, y aparecerán picos o bajones en determinados puntos. Adiós linealidad.

Como las características de inductancia y capacitancia del parlante dependen en gran medida de la geometría, 3) y 4) son buenos puntos, siempre que se mantengan las características geométricas en ambos (no es tan difícil de comprobar) y que no haya fallas debidas a la temperatura o al desplazamiento del cono (esto sí es más complicado sin una prueba dinámica).
Ojo, que le estoy buscando el pelo al huevo (chistes aparte, ¿eh?  ), pero que el eje roce contra la bobina ya haga cortos al moverse porque la araña está vencida o se descentró no es tan raro.


En definitiva, se supone que el fabricante hizo (por lo menos) una curva como la de arriba para su parlante y te da la data de la impedancia basado en eso. Y en una buena prueba "casera" se debería intentar terminar con un gráfico por el estilo, por lo menos de a saltitos.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Con un osciloscopio USB y un generador de funciones -también USB- se podría hacer la curvita esa? (No es que lo tenga, solo por curiosidad a ver si con eso se puede hacer la prueba de verdad)


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Con un osciloscopio USB y un generador de funciones -también USB- se podría hacer la curvita esa? (No es que lo tenga, solo por curiosidad a ver si con eso se puede hacer la prueba de verdad)



Sí que podés. Y si no son USB, también. Y si son un tester, una resistencia y un generador de señales nomás, también.
Sólo tenés que anotar los valores de _f _y _Z_ en una tablita y hacer el gráfico a mano. Es una aproximación más que aceptable.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un voltimetro de alterna es para 50hz senoidal.
> como se comporta con 400 a 1000 Hz y cuadrada?



Todos los voltímetros analógicos miden *valor medio* en C.A. senoidal, pero tienen graduada la escala en *valor eficaz*, por que la relación entre ambos es constante si siempre medimos C.A. en ondas senoidales.

Si le metés una onda cuadrada, vas a leer cualquier verdura, por que la relación entre el valor medio y el eficaz en una onda senoidal y en una cuadrada son completamente diferentes, por eso no te sirve la escala del voltímetro y deberías tener otras....una para cada tipo de forma de onda a medir, o tener un voltímetro que mida valor RMS.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2009)

en verdad cacho no te comprendi.
LO QUE YO VI de esa curva es que no hay una variacion muy grande de la impedancia respecto de la frecuencia , no varia el doble o el triple.
y en las tablas mas abajo te da el valor de la R. del alambre o sea la Z en cc.
me parecio mas que deducible que uno podia ver como buena la medicion de CC o sea con el tester , sin nada mas.

esa impresion me dio.

AHORA BIEN , eso si quiero ver el estado "fisico " de la bobina interna..........por que quizas jugaron con el cono a los dardos   

en ese caso , y de nuevo , no soy especialista pero para mi creo que haria otro tipo de pruebas muy distintas.

si quiero ver si el bobinaod esta ok solo uso el tester.
si quiero ver mas precisamente la respuesta del parlante NO haria ess pruebas, por que con esas pruebas solo mido la impedancia en base a la frecuencia.
un bobinado medio hecho mierda tambien tiene una impedancia., o no ?
la impedancia solo dice eso: la impedancia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2009)

Hace un tiempo, un amigo que segun sabe mucho, me dijo que porque uso capacitores en serie con las bocinas de mis medios; yo le respondi que asi se forma un filtro de 1° grado y hace que la impedancia de mis medios "desaparezca" (es un bajo de 12" y un medio de 5.25" (8 y 6 Ohms, respectivamente).
El me dijo que estaba mal, ya que con la reactancia capacitiva ese capacitor es una resistencia en diferentes frecuencias. Yo me defendi argumentando que en funcionamiento, la impendancia del conjunto medio-capacitor debe de estar en el orden de los miles de ohms, ya que como el mismo capacitor impide el paso de bajas frecuencias, no creo que la reactancia capacitiva sea demasiado como para desbalancear la impendacia del sistema (8 Ohms) y llegar a dañar un amplificador. El "bafle" con un multimetro media cerca de 7.6 Omh (Obvio, DC.)

SU idea era que se podia dañar un amplificador con ese tipo de filtro, me recomendo electronicos de marcas omo electrovioce y demas pavadas ultra costosas. Como si cagara el dinero .

Entonces, baja demasiado la impedancia a ciertas frecuencias?. EL capacitor es de 22uF.

Que me dicen ustedes.

El diagrama de abajo, cuanta impendacia tiene al final?.

Ya me saque de onda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2009)

SOCOOOOOORROOOOO

Pregunto ¿Un parlante de 400WRMS se puede definir a testercito  ?

Me pa que no


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> SOCOOOOOORROOOOO
> 
> Pregunto ¿Un parlante de 400WRMS se puede definir a testercito  ?
> 
> Me pa que no



Como de costumbre...depende. Y depende que necesités medir.
Si querés ver la resistencia de la bobina para ver si hay un corto (difícil) o está abierta, usás el tester sin mayores problemas. Si querés saber el valor de la componente resistiva de la bobina...usás el tester. Si necesitás otra cosa...hace falta mas equipamiento, tipo oscilador senoidal, amplificador con banda de paso plana en el rango de fcias. de interés, frecuencímetro, osciloscopio, etc...pero siempre depende.

PD: Los 400W son anecdóticos. La bobina será mas grande, el imán será mas grande, los componentes mecánicos serán mas grandes y resistentes, pero la escencia es exactamente la misma.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2009)

Claro , pero ni en pe que definís si es de 8 o de 4Ω a testercito   

A eso iba !

Puente para medir impedancia !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Claro , pero ni en pe que definís si es de 8 o de 4Ω a testercito
> A eso iba !
> Puente para medir impedancia !



Sip, pero eso es lo mismo para todos los parlantes, no solo los de 400W o más. La resistencia eléctrica de la bobina casi siempre te dá la cota inferior de la impedancia del parlante, así que podés hacer una estimación bastante cierta de si es de 8 o de 4 ohms, pero es todo lo que podés decir con algo de seguridad.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2009)

Si , voy a ser más conciso.

En un parlante chico , tal vez el de 8Ω mida 5Ω y el de 4Ω se mida 2Ω y no se podría saber si es 4Ω o 3,2Ω

Pero en los de gran potencia seguramente la resistencia sea tan tan baja que de nada sirva ponerle tester , solo para ver continuidad   ¿no?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> LO QUE YO VI de esa curva es que no hay una variacion muy grande de la impedancia respecto de la frecuencia , no varia el doble o el triple.
> y en las tablas mas abajo te da el valor de la R. del alambre o sea la Z en cc.
> me parecio mas que deducible que uno podia ver como buena la medicion de CC o sea con el tester , sin nada mas.


No hay una variación muy grande dentro de _cierto rango_ de frecuencias. En la frecuencia de resonancia, la impedancia crece hasta unos 50Ω (más de 6 veces la nominal...). Después cae y entra en la zona lineal. Esa es la zona donde la impedancia se mantiene bastante constante (cerca de la nominal) y es la "zona útil".
Si te fijás, de 1kHz en adelante la curva empieza a subir de nuevo (ya en los 800Hz está en 10Ω), y sigue subiendo. Claramente es de un woofer.

Las tablas de que hay en ese artículo contienen datos que se usan para calcular los parámetros de Thielle-Small, dos australianos capos de la década del 60/70 que desarrollaron un montón las cuestiones de acústica. Se toman algunas mediciones, se calculan una cuantas cosas y con eso podés tener estos parámetros de oro para diseñar las cajas de los parlantes. No son las mediciones hechas con un tester solamente.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...si quiero ver el estado "fisico " de la bobina interna...en ese caso...creo que haria otro tipo de pruebas muy distintas.
> si quiero ver si el bobinaod esta ok solo uso el tester.


Esto es más extenso, pero los dos tipos de fallas en los parlantes se dan en la bobina, que se corta o se pela el aislante, y en el cono/ala/suspensión (fallas eléctricas y mecánicas).
Si se mide la bobina con un tester y anda bien, pero el parlante suena mal, entonces el problema está 90% seguro en el cono/ala/suspensión.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un bobinado medio hecho mi**da tambien tiene una impedancia., o no ?
> la impedancia solo dice eso: la impedancia.


Un bobinado medio roto también tiene cierta impedancia, pero no tiene la misma que uno que anda bien. La curva cambia y ese dato lo delata.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> si quiero ver mas precisamente la respuesta del parlante NO haria ess pruebas, por que con esas pruebas solo mido la impedancia en base a la frecuencia.


Si querés ver la respuesta tenés que trazar una curva de SPL. Con la curva de impedancia comprobás el funcionamiento de la bobina nada más. Acá podés ver el datasheet de un parlante, donde figuran las dos curvas (_z/f_ y _SPL/f_). Si en las pruebas que le hacés lográs reproducirlas (poco más o menos), el parlante anda bien.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> En un parlante chico , tal vez el de 8Ω mida 5Ω y el de 4Ω se mida 2Ω y no se podría saber si es 4Ω o 3,2Ω
> Pero en los de gran potencia seguramente la resistencia sea tan tan baja que de nada sirva ponerle tester , solo para ver continuidad



La resistencia es igual, lo que cambia es la potencia que puede disipar el bobinado.
Soporta que se le apliquen más volts entre los terminales.

El aumento de potencia se hace aumentando el voltaje/corriente en los bornes, no disminuyendo la resistencia.

Saludos

Edit: Una resistencia de 1kΩ/0,25W y una de 1kΩ/5W son una buena analogía a lo de los parlantes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si , voy a ser más conciso.
> En un parlante chico , tal vez el de 8Ω mida 5Ω y el de 4Ω se mida 2Ω y no se podría saber si es 4Ω o 3,2Ω
> Pero en los de gran potencia seguramente la resistencia sea tan tan baja que de nada sirva ponerle tester , solo para ver continuidad   ¿no?



Y por que debería ser tan baja? Hay parlantes que tienen bobinas de 1 o 2 ohms, pero están especificados así. Un parlante con 8 ohms de impedancia, muy probablemente tenga entre 5 y 7 ohms de resistencia eléctrica, pero no puede tener mucho menos que eso, so pena de volar el amplificador a alguna frecuencia en particular.
Además, la impedancia del parlante no está dada solamente por su componente inductiva, por que eso significaría que el parlante no sonaría en absoluto ya que no hay potencia eléctrica neta aplicada sobre el mismo, esto es algo como coseno(fi) = 0, salvando las distancias, claro...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/190895/


...Fuego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2009)

Me parece que hablamos de lo mismo pero no nos entendemos    .

Real real ¿cuánto mide a tester , la resistencia de un parlante de 400WattsRMS ?

Digo , ¿no sería cómo pretender medir parámetros de un motor a tester   ? (salvo continuidad)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que hablamos de lo mismo pero no nos entendemos    .



PUFA!   ops: 



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Real real ¿cuánto mide a tester , la resistencia de un parlante de 400WattsRMS ?


 
De uno de 400W no sé, pero tengo uno en casa  *que dice ser* de 350W/8ohms  y mide 7.4 ohms, y un medio primo tiene uno que si debe ser de 200W/8ohms y mide 6.8 ohms, ambos a tester en ohmetro (y el tester es un Beckman DM25XL así que le tengo fé).

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Cautas cosas se aprenden acá! Ahora se mas cosas sobre parlantecitos...


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 29, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 29, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2009)

man05drake dijo:
			
		

> 1 Caso:
> Compre un parlante de marca Supertone y en el almacen funciono. Lo lleve al taller y con el ohmetro, no indicaba ningun valor de resistencia, lo volvi a probar en la salida de un radio y este funciona.
> Donde o cual es el problema?



Que significa no te da ningun valor de resistencia? Te dá abierto o corto?



			
				man05drake dijo:
			
		

> 2 Caso:
> Hice una modificacion a los bafles de mi equipo, pero eso fue hace tiempo y solo recuerdo la configuracion, pero no los valores de los componentes.
> Puede el ohmetro darme una medida confiable de este bafle?
> Tengo que desarmarlo para hacer las pruebas?



Una medida confiable de que? Cuales pruebas?


----------



## Christian B (Abr 30, 2009)

No se peleen más, acá les mando una opción para los que no tienen ni téster, ni fuente, ni generador de señales.
Sólo lo conectan a la salida de un MP3, y conectan los auriculares en el centro del puente de Weastone. Giran el potenciómetro hasta que en los auriculares no se escucha nada y van a tener el valor según la escala del potenciómetro ( haganle 10 ó 20 div y listo)
Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

Christian B dijo:
			
		

> No se peleen más



Y quien está peleando?



			
				Christian B dijo:
			
		

> , acá les mando una opción para los que no tienen ni téster, ni fuente, ni generador de señales.Sólo lo conectan a la salida de un MP3, y conectan los auriculares en el centro del puente de Weastone. Giran el potenciómetro hasta que en los auriculares no se escucha nada y van a tener el valor según la escala del potenciómetro ( haganle 10 ó 20 div y listo)



Un lindo metodo para quienes no tienen instrumental. El unico problema es conseguir el pote de 10 o 22 ohms (tal vez un atenuador para tweeters?)

Saludos!


----------



## Christian B (Abr 30, 2009)

Si. Cualquier cosa que tenga alrededor de 10 ohm, y puedas hacerle algún cuadrante.
Puede ser un control de pistas de auto, o una mina de lápiz larga ( no sé realmente la resistencia, habría que probar con varias durezas.8H hasta 8 B )etc...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2009)

Gracias Cacho y Ezavalla por aclararme el tema de Ohms de grandes parlantes


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Christian B dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¡Cuando leí el mensaje pensé exactamente lo mismo!

Lindo método Christian, está bueno. Sólo hay que dedicarle un rato al armado y ajuste del sistema, para lo que convendría tener algunos aparatos.
Salvado ese paso, todo va sobre ruedas.

Y de nada, 2m.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sean perseguidos!
Puse las preguntas por que no se entiende nada a partir de lo que está puesto ahí. Pero solo es eso...

Si bien he tenido un par de altercados con un sujeto que quería tener la ultima palabra en su teoría, que dicho sea de paso no tenía fundamento, no quiere decir que me voy a pelear con todos los participantes. Cuando no entiendo lo que preguntan...pues pregunto (valga la redundancia). Y es eso o mandarlo a leer el post sobre como preguntar bien en un foro.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No sean perseguidos!
> Puse las preguntas por que no se entiende nada a partir de lo que está puesto ahí. Pero solo es eso...



Lo que digo es que pensamos lo mismo.
Cuando leí el mensaje de Christian pensé "¿De qué pelea habla?", y un mensaje más abajo leí tu pregunta...


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PERDON  SEÑOR CACHO   ops:  ops:  ops: 
Entendí que pensabas lo mismo que Cristian y no lo mismo que yo ops:  ops:  ops: 

Ruego su perdón por favor... y gracias por aclarar este malentendido de mi parte...


----------



## Cacho (May 1, 2009)

Y si no fuera por los malos entendidos, ¿cómo se generarían discusiones?

Un abrazo y eso de "señor" estuvo de más, ¿eh?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2009)

OK.
Gracias a vos y disculpá la confusión!

Un abrazo!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 1, 2009)

Disculpen la interrupcion hermanos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/190895/

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen la interrupcion hermanos.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/190895/
> 
> Saludos.



Tacatomon:
En ese esquema que has presentado hay dos ramas independientes, una para graves y otra para medios+agudos. En esta ultima hay una referencia a dos drivers pero solo hay uno dibujado (  ). Además ambas ramas están separadas, aunque supongo que habría que conectarlas en paralelo dadoo que  tienen un crossover pasivo.

1- La impedancia no es un valor unico como el de la resistencia, sino que es dependiente de la frecuencia. Por esto, tu pregunta respecto a que impedancia tiene el esquema hay que hacerla con una frecuencia como referencia, por ejemplo: impedancia a 1KHz, impedancia  3.78KHz...etc. Sin el dato de la frecuencia, hay que construir una curva impedancia vs. frecuencia barriendo desde los 20Hz a los 20KHz.
2- Si te refieres a la resistencia electrica en corriente contínua (fcia=0Hz) de todo el esquema, te digo que la rama de medios+agudos aparece como de impedancia infinita, mientras que la graves presenta como impedancia la resistencia electrica del parlante.

Espero que te sea de ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 2, 2009)

Lo que parecen 2 ramas, son las referencias a posibles modelos de drivers. 

Ahora, como sabemos que la musica es una variada mezcla de frecuencias. La impendancia del driver puede llegar a bajar demasiado para que afecte a la impendancia de la caja, Suponiendo que la caja donde se aloja el conjunto Medio-Driver presente 8 Ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## richar (May 2, 2009)

tengo una opcion para el circuito de Christian B. si no se encuentra el potenciometro conectar varias resistencias de diferentes valores y seleccionaralas con iterruptor de esas qu se usaban en los antiguas fuentes regulables no se  si me dejo entender.
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Lo que parecen 2 ramas, son las referencias a posibles modelos de drivers.
> Ahora, como sabemos que la musica es una variada mezcla de frecuencias. La impendancia del driver puede llegar a bajar demasiado para que afecte a la impendancia de la caja, Suponiendo que la caja donde se aloja el conjunto Medio-Driver presente 8 Ohms.



Si el crossover esta  bien diseñado (cosa que no me parece del todo cierta ya que los parlantes no tienen la red zobel para aplanar la impedancia en alta frecuencia), yo dudo mucho que tenga algun impacto sobre la impedancia del conjunto. Sin embargo, para saberlo con certeza hay que relevar los parámetros T/S, usarlos para sacar los componentes de la red RLC equivalente y simular el circuito resultante de agregarle el/los filtros del crossover.

Saludos!


----------



## tiablasa (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola a tod@s. 

Me gustaría saber cómo medir la impedancia de un altavoz. He intentado medir con un polímetro, pero claro, el resultado obtenido es la resistencia. 

Cuando se habla de impedancia de un altavoz, ¿para qué frecuencia se considera dicho valor de impedancia?. 

Después he probado con un medidor LCR y me ha dado los valores de R, L y C a 1KHz. No controlo mucho este equipo, pero parece ser que emite una serie de pulsos, no llega a ser una señal senoidal, ¿no?. 

Tras calcular la impedancia (a 1KHz), mediante Z=raizde (R^2 + (XL-XC)^2) 

Los valores obtenidos son: C=2,36 uF R=15,02 ohm L=501,1 uH 

Tras calcular XL y XC y sustituirlos en la fórmula, obtengo un valor de Z=66 ohm, cuando supongo que debe ser de 16 ohm, por el valor aproximado de R. 

¿Alguien puede echarme una mano?. 

Gracias.


----------



## black fire (Feb 11, 2010)

La impedancia es una magnitud que establece la relación (cociente) entre la tensión y la intensidad de corriente. 
porque te digo esto normalmente cuando un compra un altavoz lo normal es que tenga este grabado en su reverso, la potencia maxima y su impedancia , pero estos valores son entregado porque se conose tambien ala frecuencia maxima superior que cortara el altavoz .
si tienes ese dato  y si ademas te manejas con el medidor LCR podrias tratar de hacer algo  o si tienes la potencia del altavoz y el voltaje maximo al cual trabajas solo te quedaria aplicar la ley de ohm.

espero que te ayude en algo


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola tiablasa

En estos enlaces explican algo de la impedancia de las bocinas.
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/impedancia.htmhttp://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altavoz

La Impedancia (Z) de la bocina varia con la frecuencia aplicada a esta.
Dicen, los que saben, que la Z marcada en las bocinas V/I=Z @ 1Khz.
Algunos otros fabricantes miden esa Z @ 400Hz.

Así que puedes sacar la Z de tu bocina(Parlante, Altoparlante) aplicándole una gama de frecuencias en el rango audible (+/- 40Kz Hasta 16Khz) y hacer una grafica de Z contra f.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electrodan (Feb 12, 2010)

Temas combinados.


----------



## miltonrodriguez (Feb 14, 2010)

hola a todos una pregunta cual es la diferencia con respecto al tema que estan,en impedncia y resistencia en una carga inductiva como los parlantes y en cargas no inductivas como los cables coaxiales y las antenas de comunicaciones  gracias a todos.


----------



## tuteludwig (Jul 5, 2010)

trata de abrir la caja del parlante sin romperla, en el iman del parlante (te vas a dar cuenta cual es) siempre te dice la impedancia y la potencia
ojala leas esto y te sirva


----------



## Tarkus (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Puede que no sea la forma correcta, pero es simple y directa y es un parámetro importante en los cálculos de T/S, así que tan mala no debe ser...
> 
> Ya que lo que vos dices que hay que medir es la impedancia, yo te pregunto: a que frecuencia la mido y que gano midiéndola a esa frecuencia? Por eso puse al principio, que si quería detalle, tenía que relevar la curva completa de impedancia vs. frecuencia, por que la medición a 1 KHz, puede que sea un especificación de fábrica, pero es completamente inútil para fines prácticos.
> 
> ...



Hola, perdón por retomar el tema después de un tiempo pero estoy con un proyecto y este punto me parece central, Pregunto: el orden seria el siguiente, Primero trazar la curva de impedancia del/los parlantes, a la medición del la impedancia debo hacerla en una caja, o al aire libre? 
Segundo una vez conocida la curva de impedancia, calculo la red Zobel para "plancharla" vamos bien?. el valor de impedancia corregido en mi caso es ligeramente superior a la R (5,2ohms) y la Z de la porción lineal es de 7 ohms. (entre 200 y 300 Hz) para un woofer.
Ahora bien, ese es el valor Z que debo utilizar para hacer los cálculos del crossover?
Una aclaración el valor de la impedancia fue medido con un tester de impedancia Sanwa FZ-1C al que le tengo bastante confianza por comparaciones realizadas con hojas de datos fiables. 
un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Josecito1976 (Jun 28, 2021)

A mí no me marca nada el multímetro cuando mido la resistencia del parlante, pero si suena y si noto que le falta volumen a pesar que le doy el máximo busco otro parlante de más ohms y ya solo quedan dos alternativas. O sea 8 ohms o 16 ohms. Todo depende ya del oído


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2021)

Josecito1976 dijo:


> *A mí no me marca nada el multímetro cuando mido la resistencia del parlante, *pero si suena y si noto que le falta volumen a pesar que le doy el máximo busco otro parlante de más ohms y ya solo quedan dos alternativas. O sea 8 ohms o 16 ohms. Todo depende ya del oído


¿ Probaste con otro multímetro ?

Si el parlante "Suena" es porque pasa corriente por su bobina, si pasa corriente posee resistencia   🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2021)

Josecito1976 dijo:


> A mí no me marca nada el multímetro


 
 Marca cero (0)


----------

